# Which 1TB WD drive should I put in my Premiere...Green or Black?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I just got a TiVo Premiere and would like to upgrade the hard drive myself to 1TB (plenty for me...2TB not needed). I have a WD Caviar Black hard drive that has been in my TiVO HD since April (works great!) that I was thinking of putting into the Premiere. But I also read that for the Premiere, the Green drives are just fine.

Which of the 3 should I put into my TiVo Premiere?

A.) WD10EADS (Green 5400RPM/32MB Cache/~$75)
B.) WD10EARS (Green 5400RPM/64MB Cache/~$65)
C.) WD1002FAEX (Black 7200 RPM/64MB Cache/~$90)

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Green should run quieter and cooler, but the problem may be the intellipark issue.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Green should run quieter and cooler, but the problem may be the intellipark issue.


Is intellipark an issue with both models of green drives?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think it make any difference what drive you use in a TiVo except for size and or interface (SATA for Series 3 or Series 4 and PATA for any other TiVo platform), many different brands/models have been used for years and if there were problems with any one type of drive we would of heard about it, as we have heard about some WD drives that* may *need to have a parameter changed to soft boot. If you believe one type of drive is better than all the rest than use that drive as it will work. Nobody has done a 10 year study to see what drive last the longest, some drives last less than a year some over 7 years, some people use 5400RPM drives some use 7200RPM drives, both work. I would guess that TiVos OEM drives they use are not the top of any MFG line of drives. (and I don't think top of the line drives get you anything for TiVo use anyways)


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I also have a caviar black WD1001FALS drive at home that could be used. Just want to be somewhat mindful of the power it would consume though, but it's a great drive.

Anyone use this model with Premiere?


----------



## wmelnick (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a bunch of the WD Green 1 TB drives at home. One of them has been working just fine in my TiVoHD. Am I correct in assuming that one of these will work well in my premiere as well? I want to go with the green because it is whisper quiet and the premiere is in my bedroom.

Thanks in advance,
W


----------

